

Docker in Practice – A Guide for Engineers - zwischenzug
https://zwischenzugs.wordpress.com/2015/03/14/docker-in-practice-a-guide-for-engineers/

======
sciurus
Do you plan to keep updating the electronic version of the book after the
print version is published?

Since docker and its ecosystem are evolving so rapidly, I'd be hesitant to buy
a book now due to the fear that much of the material would be outdated within
a year.

~~~
zwischenzug
Yes, we do. Much of what we're writing now we know will be outdated soon, so
the structure is designed to be flexible.

It's planned to be a living text, just as Docker's a living technology.

------
josh2600
How to run Docker in production:

[http://blog.terminal.com/docker-without-containers-
pulldocke...](http://blog.terminal.com/docker-without-containers-pulldocker/)

When you run a docker container on terminal, we handle all of the networking
and storage problems for you. In addition, we're the only place in the world
that's offering live-migration of docker containers right now (metal to metal
without downtime. We carry everything from the RAM state to the IP address
automatically).

------
zkanda
I'm really looking forward to this book. Question, how do you deal with users
outside of Linux host regarding shared folders. I'm using boot2docker, but
it's painfully slow if my code base is large(10kloc).

~~~
zwily
Take a look at
[https://github.com/codekitchen/dinghy](https://github.com/codekitchen/dinghy)

~~~
zkanda
This is exactly what I'm looking for. Thanks. :)

------
alexec
I've been looking for an in depth guide to Docker. Thus looks perfect.

~~~
zwischenzug
Thanks! Let us know what you want covered.

~~~
olavgg
The one thing I've spent most time getting right with Docker is networking.
It's so different from FreeBSD Jails.

I believe a guide with how to setup a dns container with a dns slave container
and get other Docker containers to use the dns containers could be a good
introduction to how Docker networking actually work.

~~~
aidanhs
Networking with Docker is a pretty hefty topic. One of the interesting things
talked about in the book in this area is skydock[1], which provides automatic
dns registration inside docker when you start your containers. We've found it
very handy for simulating a network of real machines!

[1]
[https://github.com/crosbymichael/skydock](https://github.com/crosbymichael/skydock)

------
karangoeluw
Tangent: Are there any good open source Docker books?

~~~
zwischenzug
Not that I'm aware of, but docker.com's documentation is good. For more
advanced stuff, I can also recommend the Digital Ocean docs on their community
site:
[https://www.digitalocean.com/community/](https://www.digitalocean.com/community/)

------
eng_monkey
Since when sysadmins are engineers?

~~~
sciurus
All the developers started calling themselves "software engineers", and we
wanted in on the fun too. ;-)

More seriously, I agree the term "engineer" is problematic.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Software_engineer#Use_of_the_t...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Software_engineer#Use_of_the_title_.22Engineer.22)

~~~
zwischenzug
Useful link, thanks! I'd always used "engineer" as a more generic term for
someone who "got things done" related to software. To do this you'd need to
have done some form of programming, but perhaps not self-identify as such.

